# King size white pine headboard



## jwk070742 (Aug 28, 2013)

Here are pics of a pine headboard I made for my kids. Also 2 night stand tables. I used all 2 X 6 lumber. With poly finish no stain. Lowes let me sort through their stock to pick the same color and solid knots.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work. They look good and sturdy!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I like it. Hope you will be building dresser and chest of drawers to match.

George


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks great. Solid knots are part of pines personality. Nice job.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those are BEAUTIFUL! I like that design!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice...Just a quick question. How are you planning on attaching to the bed rails? I have had an issue with wanting to lean against the headboard to read and such. Headboard always has movement unless fastened to the wall. Looking for a way to make it very solid so squeeks and flexing can be eliminated. My wife is a furniture mover so fastening to a wall just means constant patching.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## jwk070742 (Aug 28, 2013)

Burkhome
The headboard is attached with carriage bolts. Drilled on site. Notice the gaps in the legs on the inside near the bottom. The nuts and washers are hidden in the gag. That way no bolt heads digging into the wall. We did fasten the headboard to the wall behind the top rail so it don't show.

George C.
I don't build anything with drawers. Just headboards and small tables.
I attached pics of an oak headboard I made for my other daughter
I cheated and made the balls on a CNC lathe at work.

The pics are in the rec room just off my shop in our basement.


----------

